# Question about Family Unity Residency Visas



## ImaginaryFriend (Mar 27, 2015)

As I understand it, this is a relatively new thing. But I'm very confused about since I've found a lot of conflicting information about this online. 

My situation is that I'm a Mexican citizen currently about to be married to my US spouse. She wants to come live in Mexico city with me permanently. Neither she nor I make enough money to meet income requirements, but apparently, according to some of my research, it's possible for her to live with me based on my "right to preserve the family unit", which would necessitate
no income requirements and it would be possible for her to apply from inside the country as my spouse/family -- pretty much straight away it sounds like. 

However, I've also seen information through my research stating that as my spouse, she would still have to apply for a Permanent Residency visa in much the same way as others, except only required to have 2 years of being a Temporary Resident instead of 4 years. She would still need to meet income requirements and apply from out of the country. 

Which of these is correct or applicable nowadays? The Family Unity law as I understand them seem to be our only chance of living together at the moment, so I am hoping that one is correct...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you have the correct information. Once you are married, she can apply in Mexico, so it appears that she could come down first on a tourist permit for 180 days.


----------



## ImaginaryFriend (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for your reply RVGRINGO.

I just found this page with more info about the family unity residency: 

w w w. inm.gob.mx/static/Tramites_LM/Autorizacion_Visas_LM/Visa_unidad_familiar.pdf

It said this under their list of requirements: 

"Si se trata del cónyuge del promovente, acta de matrimonio en original y copia. En el caso de que el promovente sea mexicano debe presentar acta de matrimonio mexicana."
ie. 
"If it is the spouse of the applicant, an original and a copy of the marriage certificate. In the case that the applicant is Mexican, a Mexican marriage certificate should be provided."

I am Mexican, so now I am worried that I may not meet the requirements unless I marry in Mexico, which isn't what I was planning to do at all. I had planned to marry in Europe, translate the marriage certificate and then register my marriage in Mexico when we got there. 

Unless I am misunderstanding, this won't make my partner eligible to stay with me in Mexico through Family Unity. Which doesn't make any sense to me because no matter where I marry, she would still be legally my spouse. 

Does this sound like it will be a problem??


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The applicant/petitioner in your case is your foreign wife to be, not you. I did the Vinculo Familiar law route inside Mexico and had a current FMM tourist card and basically my wife, a Mexican National did not apply for anything at the INM office, I did, a foreigner. I supplied all the documents they required and was processed accordingly. My wife supplied her ID and herself but not much else. 

We were married in Mexico and the marriage license was all they needed for proof of our marriage. I hope this helps.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you marry outside of Mexico, you can go to the Mexican consulate or embassy and retister your marriage. Maybe you can even apply for the visa there, too. I think you can also do that inside Mexico, but with translations and apostile required by the local registro civil. Anybody done it that way?


----------

